# Hard Time in Paramedic School



## nbas2b

Im only 7 weeks into Paramedic school. I already see myself loosing focus. I think because I have been studying my *** off for about 8-10 hours a day and I only had a 82 in my class. That is 7% above the cut off percentage. Now a week later, as of right now, I have a 78%. I don't understand. We are given 200-300 pages and are tested on it in 4 days. How can someone possibly read that much and grasp all of it? I feel like Ill be the stupidest paramedic out there if I pass this program. Im so lost, its not even funny. And than my teachers go on and say most of the stuff you learn in here, you will forget in about a yr or 2 after working in the field. SO IF THATS THE CASE WHY ARE THEY TEACHING US THAT BS??

How did all of you guys do it? How did you approach tests and studying?


----------



## fma08

You shouldn't forget most/any of it. You should be constantly adding during the time you work. So that part is a load of BS. As for the grades, how much of the 200 pages do they cover in class before you get tested on it. Anyone can read a book, but not everyone is a purely visual learner, some learn better by hearing, and most learn better with a combination of the 2. So if they aren't covering it at all in class, it is understandable if you can't grasp it all in only 4 days. I know I would have trouble if all we did was read the books with no lecture. Do you get opportunities to sit with the instructors too and ask questions?


----------



## nbas2b

Well it depends, They lecture base off the book. Some of the teachers get through the whole segment, but if they do its a brief synapsis of everything, its almost worth reading yourself. If the other teachers lecture, the lecture is in depth and good, but we maybe only get 1/4 of what we were supposed to get done.


----------



## stephenrb81

We had to start with college pre-req A&P course, it has been years since I have done any form of school so I was nervous and was studying my *** off....so much that I ended up confusing myself and making it harder than what was being taught.  Try to calm down a little, I think there is a point where you can study too much and confuse yourself.

Another thing, Multiple instructors?  I'm not too sure what to think about that.  My program uses one main instructor.  We will have an a different instructor on occasion but that's for the like ACLS, PEPP, etc...  It seems like rotating instructors constantly will add to some confusion considering one may be weaker at teaching than others.  Of course that's just my personal opinion, there may be exceptional programs out there that uses 20 different instructors


----------



## Ridryder911

Sounds like poor studying techniques. Do you review prior to class and outline your chapter based upon you objectives? In other words, most of the stuff should be a review and lecture should be more in-depth. 

In regards to "not important to remember" if they did say such.. their idiots! Period. I would be asking for my money back and look for real educators.

I welcome them to the site, I challenge them to disprove what I have said. 

R/r 911


----------



## Sasha

Hello m'dear. I'm in the middle of medic school and I can tell you it is a toughy, especially around the algorithims!

Do you have a good grasp on A&P? With out that, it will be very difficult for you. A lot of this stuff can logic itself out if you think and you understand A&P and Pharm.

You may be studying incorrectly or not enough. When I'm in school, every second I'm not at work, I am studying my @ss off. Even at work I'd have a nurse go over some stuff with me or sit with my ACLS pocket guide and Paramedic's field guide. Those are two slightly pricey but amazing books if you can get them. They're like portable text books. (We call our text book the defibrillator because they are so thick. Our logic is if your defib malfunctions slam your book down and they will jar back into a sinus rhythm! We are such nerds!) This is not something you can breeze your way through with out studying every single night. 

And before you think I say this because I'm slow to catch on, I'm not. I'm very smart, very quick learner. I don't write notes because I learn from hearing things the first time. I breezed through EMT school by listening to the lecture. I never studied for a single test, not even the state test so medic school was quite a shock for me.

In fact my EMT text book is in mint condition. I think I opened it twice. And I am one damn good EMT.


----------



## EMT-P633

hello, I have just recently graduated from paramedic school. infact my graduation date was 08/07/08, and got my paper license in the mail yestersday.  one thing that i had to learn was, study in small bits. if your assigned to read 200-300 pages read 25-30 at a time. then go do something else for an hour or 2. and think about what you just read. then go back and reread the highlights. work your way through that, 

This is medic school, dont expect to have any type of life for the next year, no family functions, going out with friends. working overtime. nothing. your life needs to be completely 100% focused on school. if you can not make that commitment then maybe it would be best to reconsider.


----------



## Guardian

nbas2b said:


> Im only 7 weeks into Paramedic school. I already see myself loosing focus. I think because I have been studying my *** off for about 8-10 hours a day and I only had a 82 in my class. That is 7% above the cut off percentage. Now a week later, as of right now, I have a 78%. I don't understand. We are given 200-300 pages and are tested on it in 4 days. How can someone possibly read that much and grasp all of it? I feel like Ill be the stupidest paramedic out there if I pass this program. Im so lost, its not even funny. And than my teachers go on and say most of the stuff you learn in here, you will forget in about a yr or 2 after working in the field. SO IF THATS THE CASE WHY ARE THEY TEACHING US THAT BS??
> 
> How did all of you guys do it? How did you approach tests and studying?





This goes out to all the similar posts of the past and the posts that will ask the same question in the future… 


I'm not sure I believe you.  How long is your program? 8-10 hours per day of studying is excessive.  If you’re studying more than 4 hours a day, then something is wrong.  I don't mean having the book open for 4 hours a day; I mean actively learning for that amount of time.  How many hours of class time do you have per week.  Take that number, and multiply by 2-3 and that's about how many hours you should be studying each week.  What and how many books are you using?  In most programs, 200-300 pages/4 days would mean you would be out of reading material in a month or two.  It sounds like to me you are exaggerating in hopes we will sympathize with you.  People like this usually spend all their time complaining about the amount they have to learn and never get around to learning anything.  They also tend to want to trivialize some of the material.  Of course, the truth is it’s all important.  

However, if you think you have a learning disability, go to your nearest university and get tested.  They will test your IQ and ability to concentrate and process information.  Who knows, maybe your slightly retarded or have severe ADHD, etc.  Whatever it could be, it’s good to find out sooner than later.


If your tests come back negative, then you most likely have an attitude problem.  And let’s face it, this isn't a good profession for the type of people who get frustrated and quit easy.  Someone's life may depend on your ability to stay cool and get it done.

As far as studying, no pain, no gain--just like bodybuilding.  Sit down, read, memorize, write things out, etc, etc.  Practice lecturing to the wall.  Chances are, if you can lecture to the wall (pretend classroom) in your home, then you know the material.  Lastly, go sign up for a greek or chinese language class and/or take a multivariable calculus or organic chemistry class.  Go talk to students in the Wharton MBA program who really do study about 7 hours a day.  Talk to that friend of yours who has cancer or that guy down the street who has that rare disease and is forced to live his life in an electric wheelchair.  That way, maybe you won’t be so inclined to complain about your trivial BS.  I sincerely hope this helps and best of luck to you.


----------



## Bosco578

Guardian said:


> This goes out to all the similar posts of the past and the posts that will ask the same question in the future…
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I believe you.  How long is your program? 8-10 hours per day of studying is excessive.  If you’re studying more than 4 hours a day, then something is wrong.  I don't mean having the book open for 4 hours a day; I mean actively learning for that amount of time.  How many hours of class time do you have per week.  Take that number, and multiply by 2-3 and that's about how many hours you should be studying each week.  What and how many books are you using?  In most programs, 200-300 pages/4 days would mean you would be out of reading material in a month or two.  It sounds like to me you are exaggerating in hopes we will sympathize with you.  People like this usually spend all their time complaining about the amount they have to learn and never get around to learning anything.  They also tend to want to trivialize some of the material.  Of course, the truth is it’s all important.
> 
> However, if you think you have a learning disability, go to your nearest university and get tested.  They will test your IQ and ability to concentrate and process information.  Who knows, maybe your slightly retarded or have severe ADHD, etc.  Whatever it could be, it’s good to find out sooner than later.
> 
> 
> If your tests come back negative, then you most likely have an attitude problem.  And let’s face it, this isn't a good profession for the type of people who get frustrated and quit easy.  Someone's life may depend on your ability to stay cool and get it done.
> 
> As far as studying, no pain, no gain--just like bodybuilding.  Sit down, read, memorize, write things out, etc, etc.  Practice lecturing to the wall.  Chances are, if you can lecture to the wall (pretend classroom) in your home, then you know the material.  Lastly, go sign up for a greek or chinese language class and/or take a multivariable calculus or organic chemistry class.  Go talk to students in the Wharton MBA program who really do study about 7 hours a day.  Talk to that friend of yours who has cancer or that guy down the street who has that rare disease and is forced to live his life in an electric wheelchair.  That way, maybe you won’t be so inclined to complain about your trivial BS.  I sincerely hope this helps and best of luck to you.



Tell us how you really feel. LOL.


----------



## Katie

stephenrb81 said:


> Another thing, Multiple instructors?  I'm not too sure what to think about that.  My program uses one main instructor.  We will have an a different instructor on occasion but that's for the like ACLS, PEPP, etc...  It seems like rotating instructors constantly will add to some confusion considering one may be weaker at teaching than others.  Of course that's just my personal opinion, there may be exceptional programs out there that uses 20 different instructors



I think it's the way that the whole program is set up.  We have 21 instructors for our class, not counting clinical faculty... and it's an excellent program.  They rotate through depending on the subject matter.  Then on lab days everyone is brought in so that the student teacher ratio is really low.  They all are available to help us out of class as well should we have a problem 



nbas2b said:


> Im only 7 weeks into Paramedic school. I already see myself loosing focus. I think because I have been studying my *** off for about 8-10 hours a day and I only had a 82 in my class. That is 7% above the cut off percentage. Now a week later, as of right now, I have a 78%. I don't understand. We are given 200-300 pages and are tested on it in 4 days. How can someone possibly read that much and grasp all of it? I feel like Ill be the stupidest paramedic out there if I pass this program. Im so lost, its not even funny. And than my teachers go on and say most of the stuff you learn in here, you will forget in about a yr or 2 after working in the field. SO IF THATS THE CASE WHY ARE THEY TEACHING US THAT BS??
> 
> How did all of you guys do it? How did you approach tests and studying?



Do the instructors give you any idea of what they will be covering?  Often what they talk about in class is what they think is most important.  Ask them what you should focus on.  Usually educators are very open to helping students if they make the effort to get the help.  If you tend to be shy like me that's a little more difficult, but still possible 

When I study I start with what was covered in class.  From my notes I've taken I mark what the instructor put emphasis on (aka watch for what they repeat or say "this is really important") and make sure that I understand that topic and it's implications.  Then I move to any material they handed out in class and further fill out my notes with anything that I missed. Next if there is reading I go over any objectives or questions from the chapter.  Often I'll add that to my outline as well.  Then I read the material looking out for what is in the objectives AND what was taught in class.

Try to make a schedule for review of material you have already covered in preparation for the final... and just for your own benefit.  This is important information that will benefit you later.  If you keep the material in mind then it will make test time so much easier.  Attitude plays a big role here too.  Don't go in with the mindset that you are going to forget it all.  What good will that do your patients?

For test review I go back over my notes and skim what I highlighted in my book.  If you use good highlighting and note taking then you shouldn't need to reread and restudy everything prior to an exam.  If study guides are provided use those... but don't necessarily assume that everything on the test will be in the study guide.  This is also when I pull out my workbooks (we have workbooks that go along with a lot of our texts).  Personally I like to use them both as study guides and as practice tests.  I'll also go over the chapter objectives again and put them into question form.  Then see if I can thoroughly answer them.

Sorry for the book  and I hope this helps! ^_^


----------



## Anieria

From my medic program, i can see where the amount of info taught in such a short time seems like it might be 200-300 pages, but im sure its not that many pages.

Talk to your schools tutoring center for some more tips and tricks to successful studying other then that has been mentioned on this board. Also ask if your tutoring center has any Human Phys, nursing, or medic tutors. All of those should be able to help in areas you  need help in, sometimes all it takes is a different way of presenting something to get it to click.  School tutoring centers are really neglected by students in need of help.

In a way though i can relate.  We are only in our second week, and started patho.  In 2 4hr classes we have covered: cellular enviroment, water movement between ICF and ECF, water movement between plasma and IF, alteration in water movement, water balance sodium and chloride, acid-base balance, cellular adaptation, cellular injury, manifestations, cellular death and necrosis, hypoperfusion, MODS, imflammatory response, immune response, hypersensitivity allergy autoimmunity isoimmunity.  (these are the headings from Mosby's paramedic textbook, pg 150-187)

The thing that gets me is during LPN school all that same info took 6 weeks of class at 25hrs class time a week.  And in medic school we got it done so quick.  

Long day not going thru this to check for typing or grammer errors =P

Ani - NREMT, LPN


----------



## VentMedic

I think this thread again makes a point that the Paramedic program should be at a college or have a college structured educational system with prerequisites and instructors who are qualified as teachers. Too many enter a paramedic program with their only formal education being an EMT class. They have developed no study habits and have no foundation for the basic sciences. Thus, for A&P and Pharmacology, most must resort to "memorizing" instead of applying what paramedic school is teaching. If one already had A&P and Pharmacology with a college level understanding, in the paramedic classes all that would be needed is the application part. Keep in mind that the A&P and Pharmacology taught in most paramedic programs are just simple overviews and in no way equates to a college level class. 

For graduates of many Paramedic schools, when it's all over you do not have a medical education but rather a bunch of index cards and cramming for "the test". 

200 pages are not alot and may be the reading assisgnment for one night in many college level classes. In other college programs you may have several classes with that many pages assigned per week and are expected to be responsible for the material in all of them.


----------



## mycrofft

*Lest it not be said, maybe ths isn't for you?*

Nothing judgemental, I don't know you, but the concept of being "blown through life sideways" is dead on, remember that.

Maybe you need help with your learning skills, but that "Red Baron on my tail" feeling is causing you to freeze up. I'm not talking about reading and math abilities, although an undiagnosed low graded learning block or disability can be an issue; I'm talking about how _you_ best study. My stick on the fire is this: I passed my EMT and nursing classes because I needed to learn context and systems, I was not and am not a regurg artist. The orange book for EMT was good, but Gray's Anatomy and the Merck Manual, while beyond what I was being taught,helped me make sense of it.

I heartily agree that training programs (not just for paramedic) are accepting folks without necessary educational prereqs, or enough life experience to dedicate themselves quite yet. Get with a counselor NOW and talk about this. If you want to continue, make a plan, don't persevere in flames. And think about plan B...even if you don't use it, it can relieve some stress if you know you won't die if this doesn't pan out the first time.

PS: you may "forget" stuff, but the need for it will come back later in real life, and your mind will dredge it back much faster if needed. It's eerie.h34r:


----------



## DRB@SVFD

I am also just starting my program, 5 weeks in.  I am doing well grade wise, but feel that I am spending too much time studying trying to sift through what is the most important information.

My instructor only uses the pre-made power point presentations w/o using any additional teaching material.  It appears the first time we see the presentations is also the first time he sees it.

My only frustration is that we are putting in 16 hours/week and I feel like I am self teaching myself daily at work or at home.  I would have no problem with spending the amount of time I am studying if I did not feel my daily 4 hours were less than beneficial.

I agree that the paramedic program should come through a college, mine does, with pre-req's etc.  That also means the instructor should be a college level instructor not just a "power-point clicker"

It it unfair for some on this forum to suggest that the original poster has a bad attitude or has poor study techniques.  He may have a poor instructor as well.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt

nbas2b said:


> Im only 7 weeks into Paramedic school. I already see myself loosing focus. I think because I have been studying my *** off for about 8-10 hours a day and I only had a 82 in my class. That is 7% above the cut off percentage. Now a week later, as of right now, I have a 78%. I don't understand. We are given 200-300 pages and are tested on it in 4 days. How can someone possibly read that much and grasp all of it? I feel like Ill be the stupidest paramedic out there if I pass this program. Im so lost, its not even funny. And than my teachers go on and say most of the stuff you learn in here, you will forget in about a yr or 2 after working in the field. SO IF THATS THE CASE WHY ARE THEY TEACHING US THAT BS??
> 
> How did all of you guys do it? How did you approach tests and studying?



What I am about to say just might piss you off.  And, God, I hope it does.  I hope it pisses you off enough to stop and think.

Vent and Rid are dead on correct.  I will also add a little bit myself.  I'm a bit of a philosophical teacher because I'm a philosophical student and a philosophical practitioner.

You're trying too hard.  Stop it.  Learn your instructors.  People are creatures of habit.  We do things the same way over and over again... even instructors.  You can figure out what they are looking for by reading the course objectives and watching their teaching styles.

Look.  Paramedic school is not rocket science.  I know a helicopter mechanic who used to build missiles for Lockhead-Martin.  Missiles are rockets.  He knows what rocket science is.  This ain't it. 

Getting in the mindset is the way I did it.  I ate it, drank it, breathed it, lived it throughout the class.  Translation:  I thought like a medic all through the class year.  That's the only way I could do it.  And it worked.  It helped me realize why things are the way they are.  And why we do what we do.

The "why" is arguably the most important thing you will learn.  Much more important than the "what" and the "how".  But here's the thing.  If you know why, then you know what and how.

You can do this.


----------



## futuremedic

MSDeltaFlt said:


> What I am about to say just might piss you off.
> And, God, I hope it does.  I hope it pisses you off enough to stop and think.
> 
> Vent and Rid are dead on correct.  I will also add a little bit myself.  I'm a bit of a philosophical teacher because I'm a philosophical student and a philosophical practitioner.
> 
> You're trying too hard.  Stop it.  Learn your instructors.  People are creatures of habit.  We do things the same way over and over again... even instructors.  You can figure out what they are looking for by reading the course objectives and watching their teaching styles.
> 
> Look.  Paramedic school is not rocket science.  I know a helicopter mechanic who used to build missiles for Lockhead-Martin.  Missiles are rockets.  He knows what rocket science is.  This ain't it.
> 
> Getting in the mindset is the way I did it.  I ate it, drank it, breathed it, lived it throughout the class.  Translation:  I thought like a medic all through the class year.  That's the only way I could do it.  And it worked.  It helped me realize why things are the way they are.  And why we do what we do.
> 
> The "why" is arguably the most important thing you will learn.  Much more important than the "what" and the "how".  But here's the thing.  If you know why, then you know what and how.
> 
> You can do this.




Wow...I am just finishing up my 1st quarter of medic school and I think this is great advice. I haved work with ALS for 5 years and cant seem to get my confidence up as a student...although I know this is the path I need to be on...I am going to think like a medic! Sounds too easy to be true, I'll let ya know when it works! Thanks for the advice...even if it wasnt meant for me!


----------



## el Murpharino

nbas2b said:


> Im only 7 weeks into Paramedic school. I already see myself loosing focus. I think because I have been studying my *** off for about 8-10 hours a day and I only had a 82 in my class. That is 7% above the cut off percentage. Now a week later, as of right now, I have a 78%. I don't understand. We are given 200-300 pages and are tested on it in 4 days. How can someone possibly read that much and grasp all of it? I feel like Ill be the stupidest paramedic out there if I pass this program. Im so lost, its not even funny. And than my teachers go on and say most of the stuff you learn in here, you will forget in about a yr or 2 after working in the field. SO IF THATS THE CASE WHY ARE THEY TEACHING US THAT BS??
> 
> How did all of you guys do it? How did you approach tests and studying?



200-300 pages in 4 days?  That's only 50-80 pages a night.  I have several binders filled with outlines from textbooks, in addition to study guides and thousands of highlighted pages of text.  If you do a solid job reading the text and outlining, you should have a really good idea as to the material at hand.  You should be able to go to your lecture with the outlines and make little notes on what your instructor gives that your text may not have.  You may not be able to grasp 100% of it right away, but when you study, you can take your outline and lecture notes and peruse that enough to jog your memory.  Yes it's a struggle and a lesson in time management, but it's not an easy path to take.  You and your patients will be better served by the effort you put in.  And for God's sake give yourself a break now and then.  Go out one night...catch a movie, go to a hockey game...do something totally unrelated to class and recharge your batteries.  You can't expect yourself to be 100% focused on this class every day of the week; you'll burn yourself out.  This can be achieved by setting up a strict studying schedule, and adhering to it...allowing for breaks, of course. 

As to the BS that you will forget most of the stuff in a year or two...don't listen to that crap.  It's that attitude that keeps EMS from being regarded as a profession.  Yes you will see some types of patients more than others, but that doesn't mean you can't keep abreast of the latest trends in medical care.  Always keep yourself educated.  Find your weak points and strengthen them.  Find your strong points and hone them in.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt

Thinking like a medic will only work if you do one thing.  You have to surround yourself with wise people: doctors, nurses, RT's, othet medics.  Wisdom rubs off.


----------



## rhan101277

Here in Mississippi you are required to take college level A&P I and II plus pharmacology.  You even have to have A&P I completed before getting in to most schools.


----------



## VentMedic

rhan101277 said:


> Here in Mississippi you are required to take college level A&P I and II plus pharmacology. You even have to have A&P I completed before getting in to most schools.


 
As it should be for EMS!

That is generally how the programs for every other HEALTHCARE profession works. Why EMS continues to believe they are different and don't need any extra book learning is anyone's guess. 

More time is wasted in Paramedic school trying to teach basic A&P and Pharmacology. That time should be applied to understanding the concepts in application. The Paramedic cert only averages 700 - 1000 *hours*. If 350 - 500 hours are spent in clinicals and 200 - 300 hours are spent on basic sciences, how much does that leave for what a Paramedic does in application?


----------



## tydek07

Hi,

As long as you are paying attention in class, you should do fine. That is of course, if the instructors are going over the material. Do you guys have a lot of lecture hours? Or do you have a lot of reading that is done on your own, and never talked about in class?

If you do not feel that you are getting the most out of the class or lectures, you should bring it up to a member of the educational team a.s.a.p. There is no sense in throwing away close to 10 grand if you are going to take nothing away from it.

I hope that things work out for you and that you make the most out of it.

Good luck and take care,


----------



## 41 Duck

The hardest thing for me, so far, is the impending hospital clinicals.  Just thinking about them gets me all freaked out.


Later!

--Coop


----------



## Hastings

41 Duck said:


> The hardest thing for me, so far, is the impending hospital clinicals.  Just thinking about them gets me all freaked out.
> 
> 
> Later!
> 
> --Coop



Oh? Those are the easiest, most-stress free part of the whole process. They're easy and fun.


----------



## 41 Duck

More like intimidating and terrifying.


Later!

--Coop


----------



## Outbac1

Those should be fun and interesting. If you can go with a Dr for your ER shifts you will learn a lot when doing assessments. The one I'm with right now is VERY thorough in his assessments. This is good as its making me be more thorough in mine. I'm learning all kinds of neat things, casting, sutures, x-rays, subtle things to look for eg: very tiny vesicles in shingles etc. In between the nurses keep me busy with IV's, injections, meds etc. All in all I'm having a blast. It's a time to practice what you've learned and to learn more. I'm sure once you get there you will do OK and have a good time doing it.


----------



## 41 Duck

I scheduled half my time.  Start in a couple weeks.  Just hoping I survive, at this point.


Later!

--Coop


----------



## Epi-do

41 Duck said:


> More like intimidating and terrifying.



But clinicals are the easy part.  At that point, there is always someone there to answer a question, give you pointers, help you out, etc.  Because you are a student, they are ultimately responsible.  Not saying you get a "free pass", but it is understood that you are a student and you will make mistakes.  The staff you work with are sort of a safety net to keep you from making mistakes that will hurt your patients.

What is intimidating is knowing that your first shift as the lead medic is only a couple days away.


----------



## Hastings

Epi-do said:


> What is intimidating is knowing that your first shift as the lead medic is only a couple days away.



I second that. Thankfully, a good company will prepare you well for it beforehand.


----------



## 41 Duck

Part of it is utter lack of familiarity with clinical environments and what goes on in one, part of it is a kind of stagefright... I can do just about anything fine on my own... but when I know I'm being evaluated, I fall to pieces.  

A twelve minute practical exam is hell on my nerves.  The required ED time is over six hundred times that length.  


Later!

--Coop


----------



## camev

I, too am in the midst of my medic training and the thing that has helped me most is the fact that I am on the road full time as a basic.  It gives me a context for what I am trying to learn and it gives me a full 12 hours of access to a captive medic, most of whom have been more than happy to answer my questions, give me the lead on runs if it is appropriate and share their bazillion hours of experience.  (Not all of course, and some are they "boy, I won't do it their way" kind of teachers!).  Someone mentioned context earlier and to me that has made all the difference.  
And just to add one more thought -- I used to try to memorize all the stuff thrown at me until I figured out that a better and more effective way of learning a new concept/skill would be to say "what do I want to learn here and why do I want to learn it?"  I starting thinking the concept instead of thinking each individual component, if that makes sense.
Good luck, everybody finds their own way to do this, some with even more daunting circumstances than your own.  I'm off to a two hour study session with a couple of my classmates right now!

Cyndi
EMT-S
Medic student

Every day on this side of the grass is a good day!


----------



## FLAEMT22

First of all, don't listen to any negative talk anyone tells you. If this is hard for you then you either need to get a tutor to help you out, or dedicate more time to studying if you aren't studying enough. How do you know whether you are studying enough? Well the simple answer is that your test grades will be a good indicator, but you can tell before you take the exams by doing the questions in the homework or the back of the chapter. If you can't answer a question without going back to the book, then you need to reread that section. Listen in class too, that's how I got though medics without studying much. If you have a bad instructor then stick to the text, and take notes on important things. Writing will always helping you remember the material better, and reading before class will help you follow along in the lecture. Finally, go over this stuff with your friends. Explaining things to other people helps burn this information in your head. Don't get overwhelmed, medics school has it's tough parts, but you can do it if you really want to. It simply takes effort and persistence. Stay positive, and feel free to ask any of us questions here, we are a good resource as we have been through this already.


----------



## 41 Duck

Thus far I've completed 60hrs out of my required 140 hr ED stint.  Haven't been kicked out yet.  That said... it's certainly not a place I'd like to spend 40+ hours a week.  I just want it to be over.


Later!

--Coop


----------



## rhan101277

41 Duck said:


> Thus far I've completed 60hrs out of my required 140 hr ED stint.  Haven't been kicked out yet.  That said... it's certainly not a place I'd like to spend 40+ hours a week.  I just want it to be over.
> 
> 
> Later!
> 
> --Coop



I just had to do 12 hours in basic class,  I couldn't imagine 140.


----------



## ksEMTbabe

41 Duck said:


> Thus far I've completed 60hrs out of my required 140 hr ED stint.



LOL I'd like to have gone to Medic school where you are.  We had to do about 270 hours in the hospital and 504 on an ambulance.


----------

